# Wild vs Stars



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

@Schroedc Colin do you think the Wild are going to extend the series today? Whenever I see a game between them invariable the cameraman will pan in to someone wearing an old North Stars jersey. 

I think the Stars finish it today because if they don't the Wild will have to s of momentum coming back to Dallas.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

It'll depend on who sports the hardest. Unless the other team can sports better.

I haven't been following it much this year. I can see what my little brother thinks as he goes to 8 or 10 games a year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Did you happen to know a guy named Jim Archer that owned a tire store in Minneapolis? I know it's a big city but ya never know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Did you happen to know a guy named Jim Archer that owned a tire store in Minneapolis? I know it's a big city but ya never know.



Not offhand but I did eat regularly at McCarthy's Just for the Halibut and was waited on by Tommy McCarthy on a regular basis as a kid in the off season...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Already 2 to zero. Stars are playing Stanley Cup caliber ball puck.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

3-0 the Stars are going Wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 24, 2016)

This might be the first hockey thread I have seen here on WB. 
Stars look real good this year. Tons of talent on that team.
Go pens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I think I post something every year or close to it. 

4-0 after 40......


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

The reason the Stars are doing so well is they left Minnesota. I believe there is some force being generated in the Twin Cities metro area that causes major sports teams to choke at critical moments. 1987 and 1991 the force generator must have been broken but otherwise it seems to be cranked to 11.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Damn two scores for the Wild within 16 seconds. Stars just went to sleep. The building has exploded.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Colin you jinxed the jinx.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Colin you jinxed the jinx.



Good to know I have the power to alter the negative sporting events energy field from where I'm at. I'll have to see if it works on the lottery or with supermodels....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Good to know I have the power to alter the negative sporting events energy field from where I'm at. I'll have to see if it works on the lottery or with supermodels....



Throw some positive karma this way while you're changing the fate of hockey franchises . . .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

And no sooner did I type that . . . STOP IT COLIN!!!!!

4-3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Are we seeing a monumental collapse?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> And no sooner did I type that . . . STOP IT COLIN!!!!!
> 
> 4-3



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Evidently.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

We need a score. BAD.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I HAVE THE POWER TOO!!!!! 

5-3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks like you just got one.

FYI- In hockey its called a goal, Score is what you hope to do on Saturday night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like you just got one.
> 
> FYI- In hockey its called a goal, Score is what you hope to do on Saturday night.



Tell the announcers because they don't know.

SCORRRRRE!!!! is what they say never GOAAAAALLLLLL!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

But I agree it is a goal. I knkw the difference but I tend to default on the side of slang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

5-4 what a game!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Empty net....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Icing - bad call.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Another faceoff barely fended off.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Puck never crossed. Good no-call.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Whew! That was close! We're leaving Minn Minn by the skin of our teeth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Good for you guys! Just found out my Cousin was actually at the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Only the 8th time we've advanced to the 2nd round. Your cuz got his money's worth even if it wasn't the desired outcome for him. I didn't get anything done in the 3rd period other than sitting on my butt listening in near disbelief. The Wild went down fighting they got nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 24, 2016)

Good game! Gotta love playoff hockey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 24, 2016)

Was a big hockey fan for years ... A semi pro team came to my hometown many years ago ... Son begged me to go to the very first game played in San Angelo Tx ... I went under protest .... How could anybody in west Texas not be a giant high school football fan ?
I was sold at that first game ... For the next 8 seasons they played I and at least 20 of my family had season tickets ... Even traveled to most out of town games ... Was super sad when they folded ... Since moving here to hill country and going to some Spurs games have semi converted to basket ball .... Go Spurs Go ...


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 25, 2016)

My brother moved to Allan, Tx. after he retired from the military. His wife is from Denton and he told her they'd move where ever she wanted to when he retired since she followed him all over the world during his military career. When the North Stars moved to Dallas he couldn't believe it. I remember him teasing his son in law who was a Dallas fan, what the hell does anyone from Texas know about hockey. Of course my neighbor boys are big into rodeo. It's a global world.


----------

